# For the "expecting" haunter.



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Saw this and thought it was a unique Idea for any pregnant haunters out there.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Do you have a link to the actual article or where to buy these?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's totally adorable


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

It is actually a make it yourself site. There is a "how to"...looks pretty simple 

http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/10/our-last-minute-adult-costumes.html


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I should make one, but with bacon in the belly....


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love it. Last year a nurse in the hospital asked me for some ideas since she was pregnant. (Even the nurses at the hospital know I'm a Halloween nut.) She didn't want the typical pumpkin on her tummy. I'll put this in favorites in case I run into anyone who needs and idea this year.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> I should make one, but with bacon in the belly....


I like it.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

That is hilarious, DS, I love it!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

That's so cute!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

even though i'm not pregnant, i still want one!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Gonna have to make one for Kaoru this year - a shame the site didn't offer a downloadable template, gonna have to wing it.


----------



## flesh1031 (Jun 28, 2011)

My wife and I are expecting our first little monster on august 6th. I might just have to get this for next time! Fantastic!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

that is too cute!

If I ever log off this forum long enough, maybe I can work on getting pregnant so I can wear it. LOL j/k


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thats very cool, my sister did something similar but after the baby was born. She made A home made kangaroo costume and the baby hung right in the pouch, it was awesome.


----------

